# Piccino realistic cup/mug height?



## ferncottage (Feb 14, 2021)

Hi, looking at buying a Piccino for home use, but want to make sure our day to day mugs fit underneath the portafilter.

I know it states 85mm in the brochure, but can you wriggle a pair of slightly taller mugs underneath?! Or can you use a different style of portafilter or mod the drip tray?

Cheers ☕


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I bought a bottomless portafilter to use on mine. I'm pretty sure I was using the same mugs as I do now, 110mm tall. I don't think they could be sensibly used with the dual spout but only make one at a time anyway.


----------



## ferncottage (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks for replying, does anyone know if you buy slim portafilters that would pour into 2 mugs?


----------

